# Cove Mountain Game Calls first time on the internet.



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Well here we go , a little nervous, I hope you all like them. This is a set of two Bocote with elk horn rings , one closed reed and one open reed. I have used the open reed for every thing from cottontail , Jackrabbit, Young dog howler, ki yi, and even elk cow chirps. Love that reed. The closed reed is very easy to use, does not take a lot of air to get a lot of rasp. $65 to your door for the pair.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nothing to be worried about, those are some nice looking calls!! Do you also make your own toneboards ?


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

No i don't just yet. Hope to some day, but for now there is a lot of experienced call builders making tone boards to choose from.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Very good looking calls.I would be willing to bet they dont last long. Do you do custom calls per requested wood and sounds?

Figured with the looks of these you will be here for awhile and want to welcome you aboard to a site I feel you will like. We have a Family atmosphere around here and are happy to support one another not to mention there are a lot of lurkers out here willing to grab up good deals on great calls. Welcome aboard and hope to see many more post of your success and calls as well!!!

The

Rowdy 1 in Big- D


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking calls my friend!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, all you guys for the wonderful comments. For Bigdrowdys question i will try and make a call out of any wood i can get my hands on, as for sounds , that will come with experiance. Thanks again guys, i am no longer nervous.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice looking calls, good luck, get a few sold and word will get around.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YUP!!!!!!!! Them are nice---welcome to PT--------------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice calls CMGC !


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Check or money order will work, If times get any harder, chicken, pigs , potatoes, lol, Iam hoping to set up a Pay Pal acount but that means i will have to deal with my computer some more.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Love those elk horn rings! Welcome to PT!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice calls, and welcome to pt...


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice. The antler rings look great!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Update Iam now able to accept paypal for payment, Thanks to my daughter.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice stuff : )


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone, Calls have been sold.


----------

